# tried the boxer shorts thing...



## Stella Errans (Sep 27, 2006)

I went to a dreaded meeting with dreaded authority figures. I did the thing where you imagine that someone who intimidates you is in their underwear. I have to say that just trying to do it made me smile and feel less anxious. Seeing humor in a stress causing situation sort of grounded me and put the whole thing in perspective.


----------



## Cherry (May 30, 2006)

:haha how funny! I wish I could go there with people. Good for you!


----------



## aria (Sep 29, 2006)

haha, that's so funny, I wanna try it now!! Though, knowing me, I'd probably burst out lauging and they'd think I'm even more of a freak! :lol


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

Haha I was expecting a different kind of post, but this one is even funnier :lol

Anything to make your mind realize the other person is human just like you is good. Oprah's favourite one is no matter how famous the person is, they still go to the washroom and do the same thing everyone else does :lol


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

The fun part is trying to figure out what type everyone is wearing.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Stella Errans said:


> I did the thing where you imagine that someone who intimidates you is in their underwear.


So when I get anxiety by talking to a girl, imagining them in their underwear will help? :um


----------

